# SitOrSquat: Bathroom Finder



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*SitOrSquat: Bathroom Finder*














View in iTunesView in AndroidBlackberry Link: http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/2069?lang=enPrice: FREECategory: TravelUpdated: Jun 30, 2010Current Version: 4.0.34.0.3 (iOS 4.0 Tested)Size: 2.1 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: Jonathan Glanz© 2005-2010 Densebrain, Inc.Rated 12+ for the following:Infrequent/Mild Mature/Suggestive ThemesFrequent/Intense Profanity or Crude HumorRequirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 3.0 or later*Description**** The ultimate restroom finder! As seen on The Today Show, The View, NY Times, WIRED, The Wall Street Journal and Lifetime's The Balancing Act ***Quickly find a nearby restroom...and a whole lot more. Sponsored by Charmin.Features:* View nearby restrooms on a map or in a list sorted by distance.* See which are open NOW.* Read reviews, rating, and pictures of the toilets before you go!* Learn about additional features: which have changing tables, which are handicap accessibility, which have condom or tampon vending machines.


----------

